# My great India Police Clearance Certificate Story



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

1.Third week of January - CO assigned and requested for India PCC as rest were already submitted

2.Last week of February - Applied for pcc at vfs in sydney,dreaming about life in australia as a permanent resident,as this is the only and the last step.

3.One week on - nothing happened.Contacted VFS.Asked to wait for 7 days

4.Two weeks on - nothing happened. VFS told us to wait for 4 weeks as application is referred to Indian Authorities

5.Four weeks on - nothing happened. VFS told us to wait for 6 weeks.

6.6 weeks on - nothing happened. Started getting worried.VFS asked us to wait for 8 weeks

7.8 weeks on - nothing happened. VFs asked us to wait for 2 months.Started getting nightmares

8.2 months on - nothing happened.VFS asked us to count only working days when calculating 2 months.Felt concerned about the employees at vfs as it seems they lost their mind.

9.Started crying in threads in expatforum.Got a doubt whether it is people or birds like parrots or robots handling the contact center of vfs.The response I get is always the same with exact phonetics and punctuation.

10.One great forum member JBY shared their experience.

11.Started bothering indian consulate with mails and phones.No one cared a damn.

12.After bothering for some more time they started leaking information that the application is stuck at RPO india.PCC cannot be released with out clearance from them.

13.After few more frantic calls and emails,they emailed us the fax sent to rpo.

14.father went to rpo.People of RPO never heard about PCC applied abroad and few of them fainted hearing about it.

15.After making few more people faint,finally a guy identified the department he has to contact.

16.RPO informed person handling references from abroad on leave for the last one month and will be reporting for duty only tomorrow.However,he is promised application will be cleared in two days.

17.two days passed.nothing happened again.

18.father visited rpo again.the incharge who is on leave reported back to office.She informed my father application sent for police verification to strange city which we never heard of.

19.Father informs we never stayed there.There is something wrong.

20.After few more frantic visits and documents submitted,rpo identified their mistake.

21.adverse report removed from my file.

22.rpo tried sending fax to consulate.consulate fax not working.father got a copy of the clearance,scanned and emailed to me.

23.I visited the consulate and submitted the clearance.the consulate people fainted seeing it.this is the first time in their life a clearance was received from applicant and not from rpo.

24.They rejected the clearance and also the fact that their fax is broken.

25.father visited rpo again and this time fax was sent successfully to consulate.

26.consulate confirms they received the clearance.

27.still they take two sweet days to process it.

28.Finally received my pcc today 86 days after applying.

29.Instantly sent the same to case officer as he/she is waiting for it since james cook set foot on australia soil.

30.praying to god to keep things smooth from now on and give me grant asap.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

shanders said:


> 1.Third week of January - CO assigned and requested for India PCC as rest were already submitted
> 
> 2.Last week of February - Applied for pcc at vfs in sydney,dreaming about life in australia as a permanent resident,as this is the only and the last step.
> 
> ...


Wowwwwwwww!!!! I am at loss of words after reading your story. Can't believe people can be so irresponsible. 

Anyways, congrats on getting the PCC finally. 

Wish you a very speedy grant. Good luck!!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh my god ! Makes your blood boil, doesn't it ? 

Very happy that you got it finally. Hope you get the grant very very soon. Thanks for sharing your story with us.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

similar story when we applied for our marriage certificate. i remember how the registrar threw the file on me, it was humiliating, we took witnesses thrice, my inlaws had to come from Jamshedpur to Delhi twice for the same thing, took us 6 months, lots of calls, 12000 INR


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> similar story when we applied for our marriage certificate. i remember how the registrar threw the file on me, it was humiliating, we took witnesses thrice, my inlaws had to come from Jamshedpur to Delhi twice for the same thing, took us 6 months, lots of calls, 12000 INR


No wonder you moved to Aus.
Its experiences like these which have "helped" me make up my mind to move to a place where at least an individual is respected by the state.
Getting work done from a government office is like fighting a war.

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> similar story when we applied for our marriage certificate. i remember how the registrar threw the file on me, it was humiliating, we took witnesses thrice, my inlaws had to come from Jamshedpur to Delhi twice for the same thing, took us 6 months, lots of calls, 12000 INR


Thats terrible ! Why did this happen? You were in India when you applied for it, right ?


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Wowwwwwwww!!!! I am at loss of words after reading your story. Can't believe people can be so irresponsible.
> 
> Anyways, congrats on getting the PCC finally.
> 
> Wish you a very speedy grant. Good luck!!


Everytime we have to interact with the government, its a nightmare.

I came across hundreds of people suffering similarly unable to renew their passports/get misc services not knowing what is wrong with their passport.

My resolve to get out of this country became stronger and stronger as I went through this process.


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Oh my god ! Makes your blood boil, doesn't it ?
> 
> Very happy that you got it finally. Hope you get the grant very very soon. Thanks for sharing your story with us.


Yes....I hope no one else goes through a similar situation like me.

There is no hope for people to see efficient bureaucracy in the government.

why so much problems for a person to get something which he is entitled to.

Its our right


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> similar story when we applied for our marriage certificate. i remember how the registrar threw the file on me, it was humiliating, we took witnesses thrice, my inlaws had to come from Jamshedpur to Delhi twice for the same thing, took us 6 months, lots of calls, 12000 INR


Throwing a file....thats so ridiculous....whatz so much fuss about something like registering a marriage certificate.

My first interaction with australia government, the RTA....I was stunned seeing how smooth the things are.....


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

shanders said:


> 1.Third week of January - CO assigned and requested for India PCC as rest were already submitted
> 
> 2.Last week of February - Applied for pcc at vfs in sydney,dreaming about life in australia as a permanent resident,as this is the only and the last step.
> 
> ...


Hey Shanders, i've been away from the forum for a while, but i'm so glad that you managed to sort it out after a long bloody epic battle! and hopefully your story will help others here who are stuck in similar situations.

As you saw firsthand, the actual process in reality actually takes just a few days (if the embassy did their job properly), as you well know i went through a similar experience...The whole 40 - 60 days thing is no more than a harassment technique, no other valid reason i can think of honestly, no other country on this earth would ever take 90 days to issue a simple routine PCC.


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

JBY said:


> Hey Shanders, i've been away from the forum for a while, but i'm so glad that you managed to sort it out after a long bloody epic battle! and hopefully your story will help others here who are stuck in similar situations.
> 
> As you saw firsthand, the actual process in reality actually takes just a few days (if the embassy did their job properly), as you well know i went through a similar experience...The whole 40 - 60 days thing is no more than a harassment technique, no other valid reason i can think of honestly, no other country on this earth would ever take 90 days to issue a simple routine PCC.


SHOCKING!!!!!!!!

Got my pre-grant today in a day after submitting my India PCC....

God has shown his good grace on me.....

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congrats


----------



## shanders (Jan 17, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> congrats


thank you....


----------



## Sly Fox (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I had been to the Police station in Mumbai a couple of times and my experience wasn't good. On the other hand I secured the PCC within a couple of hours or even lesser, on the same day, from the Regional Passport office. I would advise people to go to the latter if there is no mention of from whom the PCC needs to be obtained.

Cheers!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sly Fox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had been to the Police station in Mumbai a couple of times and my experience wasn't good. On the other hand I secured the PCC within a couple of hours or even lesser, on the same day, from the Regional Passport office. I would advise people to go to the latter if there is no mention of from whom the PCC needs to be obtained.
> 
> Cheers!


Hii,

Police Station has stopped Issuing PCC.. All PCC needs to be obtained in the PSK or RPO..

1st option is PSK and then RPO..

Regards
RK


----------



## Sly Fox (Feb 12, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Police Station has stopped Issuing PCC.. All PCC needs to be obtained in the PSK or RPO..
> 
> ...


Thanks RK; yes, it was the PSK that I went to (thought it was the same as the RPO) ...


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi 
Was wondering if someone please explain how to obtain the Indian PCC for my Partner's situation.
Partner is in OZ and Indian passport was renewed in US.

1. Got hold of the online India PCC application form, it says that original documents should be produced at the time of application submission.
Partner's passport is in OZ, how to go about it ?

2. Read on another post that if the Indian passport is renewed abroad , PCC process becomes complicated. A police officer comes to your house in India , but we are in OZ.

Would appreciate if someone could provide any input .

Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ask your spouse to get it done from Australia. He/she can call the high commission and ask them how is it to be done.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks anj.

Was too quick to post the question -)

found the link on Diac website pcc pdf:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

_"Non-resident non-citizens 
If you are applying in Australia see: Consular Services Offered by VFS IP&VSC Centres in Australia 

Consular Services Offered by VFS IP&VSC Centres in Australia
If you are in another country, apply in writing to the nearest Indian High Commission or embassy in your country of residence.

The application must include the length of your stay in India, your address in India, your personal
particulars and the reason for requiring the certificate."_



anj1976 said:


> Ask your spouse to get it done from Australia. He/she can
> call the high commission and ask them how is it to be done.


----------



## devhabiba (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey can you tell me which office your dad contact to get the clearance because i am having the same issue and everytime i asked my dad or any relative to go to RPO in India they don't see any email or fax in the system and hence they don't issue clearance certificate and now its been more than a year i am without my passport.

please help me by replying how you managed to get the letter from indian consular because they told me they won't give any letter because its confidential 

or atleast which department in rpo office you went to get the clearance ???

thank you

dev


----------



## hsenpaws (Jul 23, 2013)

*indian pcc - regional office details*

I got a reply to my email by vfs india, that my application has been referred to authorities in India. (I am freaking out)

Finally after three months of unemployment in 457 visa i have got an interview saying i will soon have PR. But i know they will ask for PR proof in 1-2 weeks, what remains is Indian PCC.

Can you please let me know who are this indian Authorities and how can they be contacted? Any pointers that could help?


----------



## sominya.bajpai (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for your story . It seems from the multiple threads I have read, that I should be doing my PCC (I have been waiting for the CO allocation ).


----------



## greystation (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

Look at the first post in this thread. It has extensive map of the flow of things. You should find it there.

Regards,
Gaurav



hsenpaws said:


> I got a reply to my email by vfs india, that my application has been referred to authorities in India. (I am freaking out)
> 
> Finally after three months of unemployment in 457 visa i have got an interview saying i will soon have PR. But i know they will ask for PR proof in 1-2 weeks, what remains is Indian PCC.
> 
> Can you please let me know who are this indian Authorities and how can they be contacted? Any pointers that could help?


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

hsenpaws said:


> I got a reply to my email by vfs india, that my application has been referred to authorities in India. (I am freaking out)
> 
> Finally after three months of unemployment in 457 visa i have got an interview saying i will soon have PR. But i know they will ask for PR proof in 1-2 weeks, what remains is Indian PCC.
> 
> Can you please let me know who are this indian Authorities and how can they be contacted? Any pointers that could help?


Do not freak out. When your applicaiton has been referred, it would mean there would be a local police verification at the nearest police station to your indian address.

This might take a while but you can always produce the receipt or confirmation of PCC submission to the DIAC when they ask for Indian PCC. They know that it will take time and they usually wait until you get your PCC. 

This PCC in my experience and knowledge will take anywhere between 3 weeks to 2 months.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

am waiting for this pcc from aug 23..really pathetic please help me


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> am waiting for this pcc from aug 23..really pathetic please help me


My PCC took around 2 months 10 days. My p passport had different city then my current address.

Once I didn't get a response after a month and a half, despite clear police report being sent from my area police station , I filed an RTI application asking for explanation. I got my PCC within 15 days of filling RTI. Whether it was coincidence or RTI doing the trick I don't know.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

shanders said:


> Everytime we have to interact with the government, its a nightmare.
> 
> I came across hundreds of people suffering similarly unable to renew their passports/get misc services not knowing what is wrong with their passport.
> 
> My resolve to get out of this country became stronger and stronger as I went through this process.


Exactly, this is the same reason I am also moving out of this country. A common man has no value for these so called public servants. 

Just a word of advise to anyone facing issues with passport/PCC stuff. Use RTI to get answers if you are not satisfied with their response. These people are bound to reply to RTI. My PCC took over 2 months and one RTI application.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

TheRocker said:


> My PCC took around 2 months 10 days. My p passport had different city then my current address.
> 
> Once I didn't get a response after a month and a half, despite clear police report being sent from my area police station , I filed an RTI application asking for explanation. I got my PCC within 15 days of filling RTI. Whether it was coincidence or RTI doing the trick I don't know.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Oh can please guide me or pm your email Id


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> Oh can please guide me or pm your email Id


Hi ssaditya,

Please check your pm.


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> Oh can please guide me or pm your email Id


Hey ssaditya,

I have also written my PCC experience and suggestions for others in detail in this post specifically after reading your post.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-clearance-certificate-india.html#post2302889

Please have a look.


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

Can we apply for PCC before lodging the VISA application. Considering the different cases here, I feel its better to get it ready much in advance.

But need a quick clarification on this. Do PP seva kendra need the VISA invitation letter or reference. Is it mandatory guys. or just taking the passport and current address proof would suffice.

-Pk


----------



## TheRocker (Oct 27, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> Can we apply for PCC before lodging the VISA application. Considering the different cases here, I feel its better to get it ready much in advance.
> 
> But need a quick clarification on this. Do PP seva kendra need the VISA invitation letter or reference. Is it mandatory guys. or just taking the passport and current address proof would suffice.
> 
> -Pk


Sometimes they do. It depends on chance. It's not that they always ask for proof. They didn't ask me. But they do ask sometimes. 

I would suggest you start your process along with EOI submission. So that even if it takes time. You and your case officer don't have to wait for PCC.

You can give it a try.


----------



## Gillygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

JBY said:


> Hey Shanders, i've been away from the forum for a while, but i'm so glad that you managed to sort it out after a long bloody epic battle! and hopefully your story will help others here who are stuck in similar situations.
> 
> As you saw firsthand, the actual process in reality actually takes just a few days (if the embassy did their job properly), as you well know i went through a similar experience...The whole 40 - 60 days thing is no more than a harassment technique, no other valid reason i can think of honestly, no other country on this earth would ever take 90 days to issue a simple routine PCC.


Uhh correction there... There IS another country... The USA!!!! 2.5 months already passed and no sign of PCC completion, update, phone help. The paperwork had to only be mailed. Finger printing to be done. Loads of documents to be submitted for fingerprinting. The mail alone took 3 weeks to reach them. They took 8 weeks to debit the money. On top of this, they don't even inform you if the finger prints were ok or anything is needed. If it's not clear, they post a letter to you and it reaches you whenever. 

Australian PCC took 2 days to complete. But taken more than a week to post but they are THE most convenient! Online application. No finger printing nonsense. Upload documents online. Pay online. Email notifications. 

Fingers crossed for our Indian PC.


----------



## philipcherianp (May 13, 2014)

Hello,

I am presently at AU and preparing to submit an EOI for AU PR (subclass 189). Should I wait for visa invite to start Indian PCC? I understand, after invite we have only 60 days to submit all the documents. VFS site says it takes up to 60 days to get the PCC done and passport be surrendered. What is the best option?

Thanks, Philip.


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

I am living in hyd from last 8 months but my passport contains address of my hometown. How i can do my PCC done from hyd - for me and my wife. I dnt have address proof here in hyd to show. Please advise


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

rahulk.4 said:


> I am living in hyd from last 8 months but my passport contains address of my hometown. How i can do my PCC done from hyd - for me and my wife. I dnt have address proof here in hyd to show. Please advise


You might be using gas connection in Hyderabad then it will work as proof. And if no then better get it done from your hometown.

I got it done from hometown and my case was different as i was in no mood to deal with the arrogant people of my current residence. I took 1 weeks leave and went to hometown very well prepared if police verification was initiated. This was obvious as my passport was issued in 2005. 

Though verification was initiated, i got my PCC in flat 4 days after greasing and took my file from local police station and submitted it to commissioner's office. Money spent was worth.

So its your take as to what option to go for. 

Please note: follow up with police will speed up. Local police usually sit on file so you to have pester them to move the file. In his age of technology, these local police guys use paperwork mode which leads to delay in most cases. While pSK and commissioner's office communicate online.


----------



## cyber_gypsy (Sep 4, 2015)

*Indian PCC is the DRAG*

It took me and my partner more than 3 and a half months to get a bloody clearance from India. Our families had literally camped outside the RPO to pace up the process. The reply used to be the same-" we haven't received any such application." After waiting long enough, some crook at the RPO suggested, 'chai-paani' might speed up the process time. After reaching on our final days on our visas here, we decided to pay them off (under the table you see). Could you guess how much they would have asked for?

Rupees 2,00,000 pp. ( more than the total PR fees in AUS).


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

*PCC from USA*

Hi,

I am currently staying in USA (only 5 months) and am a citizen of India. My passport was last renewed from Tokyo where I stayed for almost 5 years:

I need the following information:
1. Do I need the PCC from USA also apart from India and Japan?
2. Since there are so many issues involved, is it advisable to request for PCC before I started the EOI process itself or I should wait till the case officer is assigned for me? Also, Japan embassy informed me that getting PCC will take around 2/3 months so I am not sure what to be done.
3. Since my passport was renewed from Tokyo, Japan and we are currently staying in USA, will there be any issue in obtaining the PCC from India (Bangalore)? Do I need to submit any address proof for my India address?
4.Do I need to apply PCC for my spouse and child (age 4 years) ?

Thanks in advance 
Kalyani


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

ckalyanii said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently staying in USA (only 5 months) and am a citizen of India. My passport was last renewed from Tokyo where I stayed for almost 5 years:
> 
> ...


1. I guess not; the PCC is required where you have stayed for at least one years in last 10 years. (https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char)
2.Yes; its better to do that in advance. if CO asks for it, then even if you get it on next day of request, there are chances that they will look at the case again after 28 days. However, I'd go for PCC after invite. 
3. There should not be any issue obtaining it from India even if your passport was renewed somewhere else. For address proof, you might need to check with the India PSK helpline.
4. You need it for you spouse but not for the kid. The PCC is required for any applicant 16 years and above.

Hope this helps.


----------

